# Reliable Trainers in Milwaukee area



## Terry McCusker (Jan 25, 2008)

Any one out there know of any reliable professional trainers for CD/BH in the Milwaukee, Wisconsin Area? Thanks


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Have you tried Schutzhund USA? There may be a close club available. 

http://germanshepherddog.com/clubs/north_central.htm


----------



## Kevin Kinker (Dec 28, 2007)

www.eisenfaustkennels.com I am flying over there Thurs to deliver a dog and train for 4 days....


----------

